# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  طرق لتجنب لسع البعوض في الصيف

## معاذ ملحم

طرق لتجنب لسع البعوض في الصيف




''البعوضة تدمي مقلة الاسد''
مقولة اعتدنا سماعها منذ زمن بعيد، فعلى الرغم من صغر حجم البعوض إلا انه قد يتسبب بالضرر والاذى للانسان والمخلوقات الحية الاخرى. ففي معظم انواع البعوض، تعمل الانثى على ادخال المثقاب الصغير الموجود في مقدمة رأسها في جلد المخلوقات الثديية او الزاحفة، وسحب الدم منها لتتغذى عليه. ولكن ولسوء الحظ تحدث لسعة البعوضة شعورا بعدم الراحة والالم وتسبب الامراض والحساسية في معظم الحالات.

ومن المعروف لدى الكثيرين ان البعوض ينقل العديد من الامراض كالملاريا مثلا التي تسببت بموت الملايين من الناس حول العالم، والحمى الصفراء والالتهابات التي تنتقل من الحشرات الى الانسان عن طريق حقن المثقاب في الجلد وسحب الدم. وبالمقابل فهناك انواع عدة من البعوض غير ناقل للمرض، ولكنه صغير جدا في الحجم بحيث لا نستطيع ان نميز الانواع الناقلة من غير الناقلة منها.

ان انتاج الشخص لثاني اكسيد الكربون ينبه البعوض الى وجود مخلوق ثديي قابل للسع وبالتالي وجود غذاء. والشيء المؤكد هنا ان لسعة البعوض امر مزعج للغاية، بسبب احداثها لرد فعل تحسسي عند الشخص، يؤدي الى حدوث انتفاخ في مكان اللسع وحكة شديدة وتهيج في الجلد، واقد اثبتت الدراسات العلمية ان تهيج الجلد الذي يعقب لسعة البعوض يحدث بسبب استجابة الجهاز المناعي عند الشخص لاتحاد الاجسام المضادة في جسمه مع الانتيجينات الموجودة في لعاب البعوض.

يمكن للشعور بحك او هرش الجلد بعد لسع البعوض، ان يستمر لمدة 72 ساعة، وفي الوقت الذي يوفر فيه الهرش راحة للشخص، الا انه يترك وراءه منطقة حساسة وملتهبة.

ينتشر البعوض بكثرة في فصل الصيف الحار، ولا نستطيع في اغلب الاحيان تجنب لسعات البعوض دون الحاجة الى اللجوء للبخاخات التجارية المليئة بالمواد الكيميائية، ولكن هناك العديد من الطرق الوقائية والتي يمكن القيام بها للتقليل من خطر التعرض للسعات البعوض او الحشرات الضارة الاخرى،

ومن هذه الطرق:- 
أولا:- يعد هذا الوقت من السنة من انسب الاوقات التي على الشخص فيها تناول كميات كبيرة من فيتامين B1 (ثيامين)، الذي يترك رائحة لا يشمها الانسان ولكنها طاردة للبعوض اللاسع. ويعد فيتامين B من المواد العطرية التي تنكه الدم وتخرج رائحته عبر الجلد فتمنع البعوض من التنبه لوجود هدف محتمل له. هذا وينصح بتناول الثيامين في بداية فصل الصيف ولمدة اسبوعين متتاليين للحصول على الحماية المطلوبة من لسع البعوض.

ثانيا:- مثل الثيامين، ينصح الاكثار من تناول الثوم في الصيف لان رائحته تخرج مع العرق عبر مسامات الجلد وهي طاردة للبعوض وتجعل من الصعب عليه التعرف على الشخص كضحية محتملة. ويمكن تناول الثوم على شكل حبوب تباع في الصيدليات او استخدامه بكثرة في الوجبات الغذائية.

ثالثا:- يحب البعوض رائحة الموز، او بمعنى اخر الرائحة التي يطلقها الجلد بعد تناول الشخص للموز، ولذلك ينصح بالاقلال من تناول الموز خلال موسم الصيف.

رابعا:- يمكن وضع بعض من نبات الميرمية على قطعة من الفحم وحرقه، فالرائحة المنبعثة منه طاردة للبعوض.

خامسا:- ان وضع بعض الماء في وعاء ابيض واضافة بضع قطرات من سائل الجلي بنكهة الليمون فوق الماء، ثم وضع الوعاء على الشباك او شرفة المنزل، يجذب البعوض. ومن غير المؤكد بعد سبب انجذاب البعوض للوعاء، رائحة الليمون ام لون الوعاء الابيض، ام ان البعوض ينخدع بكلا الامرين فينجذب للوعاء ثم يسقط ميتا بعد شرب خليط الماء والليمون معا.

سادسا:- يمكن دهن الارجل والايدي وهي الاجزاء الاكثر تعرضا للسع البعوض، بزيت النيم الذي يحتوي على مادة سلانين، وهي مادة طاردة للبعوض.

سابعا:- يساعد استخدام زيت شجر الاوكاليبتوس ( يستخدم ورقه وزهره طبيا ) بتركيز 30%، في منع لسع البعوض لمدة ساعتين، وذلك بناء على دراسة نشرت في المجلة العلمية the new england journal of medicine .

ما ورد سابقا يمثل بعض الطرق التي يمكن اتباعها لتجنب لسع البعوض، اما في حالة حدوث ذلك، فهناك بعض طرق العلاج الرخيصة والمتوفرة والتي يمكن للشخص استخدامها لعلاج لسع البعوض، مثل تناول مضادات الهستامين في حال حدوث الحساسية، او وضع صودا الخبيز على الجلد، او غسل الجلد بالكحول او الخل، او دهن مكان اللسع بمعجون الاسنان. حيث يعتقد ان جميع هذه المواد تقلل من تهيج الجلد وتمنع حدوث الالتهاب. هذا بالاضافة الى مادة الامونيا التي تم اثبت انها تقلل من الانتفاخ وتهيج الجلد.

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو على النصائح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا ولو هاد من واجبنا 

بس قلي كيف  القارص بالصيف عندك

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا ولو هاد من واجبنا 
> 
> بس قلي كيف القارص بالصيف عندك


والله يا كبير كل يوم بتعشي الباعوض على حسابي وعلى جسمي كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شايف بالله 

شو بدك تعمل 

 :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

> شايف بالله 
> 
> شو بدك تعمل


اجا موضوعك على الوجع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو في عندك طرق جديده  وحسب خبرتك لحتى نتجنب البعوض :

اعطينا رأيك

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو في عندك طرق جديده وحسب خبرتك لحتى نتجنب البعوض :
> 
> اعطينا رأيك


اليوم بدنا نجربهم ويا رب يزبطوا  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نصيحتي اعمل معاهدة معه لا تلمسني ما رح المسك

اوعى تخا لفه   لانك الخسران

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62): يسلموو على النصائح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور  يا شباب

----------


## fares

مرسي وشكرا كتير كتير عشان البعوض جنني والله صرت بدي انام برا البيت عشان يبعد عني :Db465236ff:

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هو في نوعين من القارص 
الئارص : تكون قرصته ناعمه
اما القارص : يا حسرتك لو قرصك وشكله عندنا قارص هون لأنه قرصته بتعلم
يسلمووووووووو معاذ   :Bl (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> هو في نوعين من القارص 
> الئارص : تكون قرصته ناعمه
> اما القارص : يا حسرتك لو قرصك وشكله عندنا قارص هون لأنه قرصته بتعلم
> يسلمووووووووو معاذ


 
ههههههههههههه

مشكوره يا بنت شديفات 

بس بتعرفي شغله ... 

الئارص موجود بالمدينة 

اما القارص ف بكون موجود بالقريه 

هههههههههههه

----------


## قيصر فلسطين

*يسلمووووووووو على النصائح 

تقبل مروري*
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموو على النصائح

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا معاذ على النصائح 

بس انا جربت طريقه وفعاله معي 100%

بقعد وبطفي الضو وبمسك المسدس 

وكل ما اشوف قارصه او اسمع صوتها بطخها 

وبوم  ..... لما افتح الضو بتلاقيها ماتت طخ 

وجربوها 

نصيحه مجرب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااا

مشكور على النصيحه .... انا جربتها ب مسدس مي  .... هاهاهاهاها

----------

